# A Few More to Execute



## AWP (Feb 11, 2008)

Americans selling us out to the Chinese. Burn 'em at the stake.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/02/11/espionage.indictments/index.html



> WASHINGTON (CNN) -- A U.S. Defense Department analyst has been arrested and charged with espionage, accused of passing American military secrets to the Chinese government.


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2008)

There's more!

http://www.news4jax.com/news/15274421/detail.html



> A U.S. military official says that one Russian Tupolev 95 buzzed the aircraft carrier USS Nimitz twice, at a low altitude of about 2,000 feet, while another bomber circled about 50 nautical miles out. *The official was speaking on condition of anonymity because the reports on the flights were classified as secret.*


----------



## varsity (Feb 11, 2008)

Dammit!!  It's out there.  That's why we have the CID's and IA's.  You gotta be careful out there.  You never know who you are working with.  You really have to be careful with what you do.  Who know's if this guy had some leverage being used against him.  Well regardless, he got himself into it, willing or unwilling, Burn em!!  Fucking Traitor.  




> Wainstein said the Chinese government is among the most aggressive of foreign powers seeking access to U.S. military and economic secrets.



Really?.................................No shit asshole!!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 11, 2008)

SHIT!  Hang 'em high.

As far as the Russians...WTF over.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 11, 2008)

Can we bill the Chinese Government for the executions?:uhh:


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 11, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> There's more!
> 
> http://www.news4jax.com/news/15274421/detail.html
> 
> A U.S. military official says that one Russian Tupolev 95 buzzed the aircraft carrier USS Nimitz twice, at a low altitude of about 2,000 feet, while another bomber circled about 50 nautical miles out. *The official was speaking on condition of anonymity because the reports on the flights were classified as secret.*



As I recall, Russian aircraft buzzed the Kitty Hawk in the Sea of Japan back around 2000. That time, it came as a total surprise, and no carrier aircraft even intercepted them.


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 12, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> As far as the Russians...WTF over.



They're tired of global warming.  They're looking for another cold war. :uhh:


----------



## car (Feb 12, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> As far as the Russians...WTF over.



We've had close eye on Putin since that crazy bastard took office.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 12, 2008)

car said:


> We've had close eye on Putin since that crazy bastard took office.



And with good reason, that guy is pure nut job. I just read this story on the BBC about how the Russians will target Ukraine. :uhh:

*Russia has said it may target its missiles at Ukraine if its neighbour joins Nato and accepts the deployment of the US missile defence shield.*


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 12, 2008)

car said:


> We've had close eye on Putin since that crazy bastard took office.



Good, I never bought he was our ally...


----------



## Skred (Jul 24, 2008)

A lot of people forget, or just don't know, that Putin was head of the KGB before he ruled Russia.  Definitely NOT a nice guy.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 25, 2008)

Paddlefoot said:


> As I recall, Russian aircraft buzzed the Kitty Hawk in the Sea of Japan back around 2000. That time, it came as a total surprise, and no carrier aircraft even intercepted them.



That's because you can't. International airspace and all that.


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2008)

SpitfireV said:


> That's because you can't. International airspace and all that.



No, you can. At a minimum the Navy would escort the bombers through the battle group but I've read accounts of Tomcats in the 80's escorting Bears and Backfires away from the battle group.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes but they can't actually do anything about it. If the Russians wanted to they could fly right over the top (again).


----------



## Snowbird (Jul 26, 2008)

> The official was speaking on condition of anonymity because the reports on the flights were *classified as secret*.



Way to go, asshole.  Nice to know all those non-disclosure agreements you signed don't mean shit to you.  Thanks for protecting all our information and proving yourself worthy of our Nation's trust.


----------

